

College Faculties Have a Serious Diversity Problem - bkohlmann
http://www.wired.com/2015/02/infoporn-college-faculties-serious-diversity-problem/?mbid=social_fb

======
emcenrue
It's because those people are properly trained and prepared moreso than
discrimination against alma maters. Look at the classes offered at Stanford
and then look at the classes offered at less prestigious CS schools. Hell,
some less prestigious schools consider VB a proper curriculum. I don't blame
the employer for saying F that.

